# Treasure Mountain Shoot



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Beehive-Wasatch Bowhunters
Parley's Canyon
July 31, Aug. 1, 2
7:00 am - 6:00 pm Fri. & Sat.
7:00 am - 11:00 am Sun.
$25 (or pre-register before July 25 for $20)

Lunch available all 3 days
Breakfast available Sat. & Sun.
Dinner Saturday @ 7:00 pm*


----------



## RLS (Jul 26, 2016)

*Beehive-Wasatch Shoot Details?*

Does anyone have any more information about the Beehive-Wasatch shoot this weekend in Parley's Canyon? Thanks.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

RLS said:


> Does anyone have any more information about the Beehive-Wasatch shoot this weekend in Parley's Canyon? Thanks.


It's August 5-7 this year. $25 at the door, $20 with pre-registration. $10 for youth 12 and over. Free for kids under 12.


----------

